# The SVA Mod (Regulated BF Mod)



## DoubleD (18/11/14)

DNA30 Board. 
The drip cup has integrated 510 connector. 
Uses 18650 batteries. 
Copper solid-core wiring. 
The body is made of multiple wood essence while the door is made out of carbon fiber. 
Wood essences: Olive wood, teak, wedge. 
Approximate size 48mm (L) x 26mm (W) x 85mm (H) 
Made in Italy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (18/11/14)

$340, sure it's hand crafted but $340 for the dna30 version

I suppose @Rob Fisher might be interested in adding a techy teen to his family of reos


----------



## DoubleD (18/11/14)

It is super expensive but look at the craftsmanship, the inside of the box is beautiful  I honestly only post these sort of things so as to have a reference for DIY projects I have on the back burner


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

This is awesome. Something I have wanted from the start. But way too pricey for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/14)

I need a Kay Fill and a Kay Cork Tool!

As for the SVA Box mod... very hard to get... plus it has a 15mm catch cup so the bigger atties won't fit... So when they do an LP DNA40 edition I'll try get one!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

